# a lot of bees on the entrance - about to swarm?



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I bet they are just bearding. Trying to stay cool. You might want to prop the top up just a bit to help vent. Have you done an inspection lately. If so did you see any queen cells. If you have not done an inspection lately, you might want to do one and look for some queen cells. If you see some queen cells then they are probably getting ready to swarm. 

Open an account at photobucket.com its free. Upload your pics there. And follow directions on how to post pics to a forum.


----------



## Timpeti (Apr 24, 2008)

I have not done an inspection latly other than looking into the hive through my observation glas. I'll do that tonight. As far is bearding, it has been not as warm lately (around eighty) but pretty muggy. Also, the bees don't move back inside at night...Here are the 2 pics I took. 

http://s339.photobucket.com/albums/n473/timpeti/?action=view&current=DSCF0949.jpg
http://s339.photobucket.com/albums/n473/timpeti/?action=view&current=DSCF0950.jpg


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Alot of times they don't go back in. There just more comfortable out than in. There has been alot of discussion about this lately. Here is a link to recent talks. And there are good links inside this topic.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219877&highlight=bearding


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't keep top bar hives, but I have noticed that my bees are doing the same thing in the Langs. I initially thought it was lack of space, so I gave them another super. Didn't work at first, and I figured out it was because there was no nectar for them, so they weren't drawing out any comb, and not interested in the extra space. 

now the dearth is over here. Goldenrod is blooming like crazy, so they are using the extra space and not hanging out on the front of the hive so much any more.

So...you can feed them sugar syrup if you're in a dearth. propping the top might help, but my colony has a ventilated inner cover and the top propped with rocks and that didn't seem to work for me. 

Good luck


----------



## Timpeti (Apr 24, 2008)

I checked for queen cells the other day and didn't see any. So my best explanation is that it had to do with the decrease of nectar flow as well as the heat. Right now they are not bearding anymore.

Thanks for the replies.

Tim


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Are they just bearding?


----------

